# Vaginal Discharge after breeding



## Blue Dog Farms (Jan 13, 2011)

I bred my doe 2 days ago and now she has a pus like discharge. My husband said he noticed it yesterday. Im not sure if shes still in heat or if she might now have an infection after being bred, but it happened so quickly. Please help Im new to goats and still learning alot and could use all the advice I can get. Thanks!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 13, 2011)

A small amount of discharge at the end of a cycle is normal.  It's usually whitish and opaque and lacks an odor.  Since you already know she was in heat I don't think I'd be concerned.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you. Ive been really worried that maybe he introduced bacteria or something, but thought that it happened rather quickly. SHes acting normal and eating good so I will just keep an eye on her and hope for the best.


----------



## julieq (Jan 14, 2011)

That sounds pretty normal to me too.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 14, 2011)

Me three!!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 14, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> A small amount of discharge at the end of a cycle is normal.  It's usually whitish and opaque and lacks an odor.  Since you already know she was in heat I don't think I'd be concerned.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks so much! She is doing better! I took her back to the buck the next day and she wasnt interested at all so either she took or we missed it Im thinking she took


----------



## freemotion (Jan 16, 2011)

You will have many more moments like this in the next year or so....so stick around, we'll talk you down...


----------

